# Diagramas amplificadores RAM AUDIO



## manuel1972

Quisiera saber si alguien tiene diagramas de amplificadores RAM AUDIO que no sean clase H, me gustaría ponerlos en prueba.

   Gracias


----------



## crimson

Prometido es deuda, aquí va el circuito. Saludos C


----------



## Mario Di Domenico

Buenos dias, perdonen la intromisión pero ese amplificador es una maravilla, me gustaría  armarlo ... gracias....por postear.


----------



## crimson

Hola mario mza, tengo que escanear la parte de conmutación de tensiones, pero yo he visto una de un amigo que la dejó en +/- 95V fijo sin problemas. Pero hay una muy buena, de similar arquitectura y no tan complicada con el tema de las tensiones, es ésta:
http://www.audio-circuit.dk/images/LYNX-v3-0-QAG.pdf
Sé de amigos que la armaron con buen resultado. Saludos C


----------



## manuel1972

Les dejo el diagrama de un amplificador RAM 1200 clase H.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

amigos, pero estos amplificadores ealmente dan la potencia que dicen dar??? porque yo pienso armar 4 amplis de 800w/2Ω y cada uno si es caro
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## elbausa

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> amigos, pero estos amplificadores ealmente dan la potencia que dicen dar??? porque yo pienso armar 4 amplis de 800w/2Ω y cada uno si es caro
> SALUDOS!!!



Claro que si compañero, estos amplificadores son de muy buena potencia aunque hay muchos factores que influyen, como la fuente , etapa de potencia ect.. Saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD

Aquí tienen una buena cantidad de diagramas. Que los disfruten. *ranpass ese es el password *


----------



## crimson

Dejo el .pdf del LYNX, para los que no pudieron abrirlo. Saludos C


----------



## elbausa

Acá les dejo un aporte , el pbc de un audio ram , no tengo esquemas ni muchas especificaciones , les dejo un archivo el cual me pasó un colega que sería el archivo original y el otro el cual hice un nuevo pbc , este amplificador esta 100% probado , por lo menos el archivo original y el pbc que hice está en proceso de ser probado.
Se aceptan críticas constructiva


----------



## JSBSARABIA1

Aqui tienen el pcb del mismo, lo estoy trabajando para medio y la calidad es sorprendente.

Lo tengo trabajando con 92-0 92 con 20 amp y trabaja super.


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Hola colegas queria consultarles algo referente al diagrama del ampli RAM MASERIES publicado en los post anteriores, como es el tema de la masa? ya que estoy en campaña de diseñar el pcb.


----------



## yacc0608

Saludos Oscarcito...

Hermano, la RAM MA SERIES se conecta igual que un QSC, la masa son todos los colectores de los transistores de salida y negativo de salida y positivo por el tab central en el punto medio de los filtros... 

Hermano , buena opción para armar , sería bueno ver como te queda el pcb...

Saludos


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Gracias colegas por su tiempo!!! entonces esta seria la forma de conexión?, por lo tanto la masa es totalmente independiente del tap central como comúnmente uno suele ver.


----------



## JSBSARABIA1

Amigo no hagas esa coneccion de la ram, es diferente a la qsc el lunes te envio la forma correcta de hacerlo. Buena suerte


----------



## elbausa

la ram se conecta como un amplificador AB es totalmente diferente a la QSC las b+ a los transistores positivos y viceversa vcc+ a los positivos y viceversa.


----------



## yacc0608

amigo oscarito aqui esta lo que pedias el diagrama de la RAM MASERIES pa que no te mientan y por favor lean mas antes de hablar...:enfadado: la clave es RAMPASS


----------



## crazysound

Hola Oscarcito_ale, ese pcb está publicado? 

Saludos..


----------



## palomo

Crazysound ese PCB es de Amplificador Peavey 1200 hechizo , ahí esta todo explicado el PCB es una aportación de Oscar Monsalvo.

Saludos


----------



## oscarcito_ale

@yacc0608 gracias por el diagrama, el tema es la masa con respecto del gnd de donde las saca si usa punto medio del trafo o mediante los capacitores de filtrado? o si es totalmente independiente de todo, mirando la segunda hoja donde estan las conexiones muestra algo referente a la masa y gnd y salida de parlantes, pero en el schematic de la hoja 1 solo se aprecia el puente rectificador con su entrada de ac de 80v/104v/130v segun modelo sin punto medio!!! 
Referente a la pregunta de crazysound lo publico nuestro colega Oscar _aca_


----------



## jgsonido

Anexo el serografico de la bux-5.0 sin injections.

revisenlo y me cuentan.

tambien anexo el esquematico con proteccion y sin ella.

saludes,

Jose Guerrero


----------



## juan84guille

Les comento ya yo he realizado la ram, claro la serie BU, la he alimentado con 92 y 92 y 16 transitores, sinceramente no me gusta mucho el sonido me parece que hay placas con mejor rendimiento, pero eso si cada quien tiene sus gusto, la Ma su conecion es igual ala QSC.

No digo que sea malo pues no lo es pero para mi entre la Ram y la Qsc me quedo definitivamente con QSC, mejor rendimiento en bajos e incluso en medio a un que es un poco tedioso cuadrar el crosover y el ecualizador para frecuencias medias con una QSC.


----------



## jose savedra

Estoy de acuerdo con JUAN84GUILLE QSC es QSC esa no se la gana ninguna otra tarjeta en calidad de sonido


----------



## palomo

Aqui difiero un poco contigo José, hice la targeta del QSC y tuve un poder QSC original asi tambien la oprtunidad de manejar un clon que hacen en mi pais, de las tres la que mejor respondio fue la original (por algo sera) pero a mi forma de verlos, "aclaro es experiencia mia",  QSC es potencia bruta algo asi como un poder con esteroides dificil de darle el tono adecuado, en los eventos vatalle demaciado con el ecualizador y maximizador para dejarlo a punto y casi siempre tenia que toquetear los tonos muy seguido cosa que con un peavey no sufria tanto, actualmente para alimentar mis bajos ocupo amplificadores cervin vega modelo cv-2800 y en comparacion con un QSC me quedo con los cervin mas faciles de ecualizar, para medios graves hice el Peavey 1200 de aqui del foro estoy contento con el, para los compresores ocupo el de siliconchip de 350w y ocupo un par de tweters tipo balas con el amplificador de tupolev, el amplificador que hice con la targeta QSC lo vendi no se acoplo a mi sistema.

Para mi QSC es hacer ruido con la maxima potencia posible aqui es donde no les pongo objecion alguna, dificiles de ecualizar no se los demas que piensan pero antes estaba muy ilucionado cuando compre mi primer y ultimo QSC, hoy prefiero otros modelos.

Saludos.


----------



## jose savedra

Palomo. aca en mi pais colombia yo personalmente utilizo la QSC 1310 la cual yo fabrico por que soy diseñador de circuitos impresos claro esta que la utilizo con el filtro cut que trae ella originalmente asi que de pronto tu no la utilizas con todos sus juguetes por eso digo que QSC es QSC.

Prueba con el filtro cut y el limitador y me contaras después.


----------



## palomo

De hecho si leiste José tuve uno original y en verdad suena bien eso no lo niego, a lo que me refiero es que aun cuando lo ponia con el famosito cross que trae es algo dificil de ecualizar, como dige esto es experiencia personal algo que en mi sistema sucedio y no me gusto por tener que estar calibrando el ecualizador a cada momento, tenia el modelo RMX-2450 de hecho este lo compre porque me quede sin amplificador para bajos, habia hecho el Master que esta en el foro pero como un colega lo vio, lo provo, se enamoro y le llego al precio lo vi partir como tenia un evento en puerta no tenia tiempo de hacer otro, fue una locura cuando lo ocupamos casi estuve a punto de votarlo a la calle, y aun cuando ya en casa lo provamos con todas las configuraciones posibles no me combencio ahi fue cuando decidi comprar el cervin vega que segun el manual da la misma potencia que el modelo QSC que te menciono, y para mi fue un cambio abismal, mas controlable no te puedo decir como sonaba ya que caeria en expresiones superfluas el QSC lo trate de ocupar en medios y lo mismo, sera que mi sistema no se adaptaba al amplificador (o podria ser que el no adaptable fuera yo).

Mi curiosidad no llego ahi, pedi un clon prestado que hacen en mi pais con el mismo resultado, :enfadado: reniego de mi suerte asi que hice la targeta que esta en el foro la QSC1700  para probar y fue cuando me di cuenta que QSC no era para mi  lastima.

Hay gente fans de QSC, crown, cervin, peavey etc. todas son buenas maquinas siempre y cuando se ocupen como son, tu defiendes QSC por las buenas experiencias que has tenido con ella supongo, pero de eso a que sea lo mejor que hay es aqui donde te digo que difiero de tu idea, para mi no lo fue, conosco gente que dice que lo mejor es Crown otros que peavey etc. etc. etc. asi que mejor que cada quien se quede con lo que le acomoda.

Saludos


----------



## elbausa

palomo dijo:


> De hecho si leiste José tuve uno original y en verdad suena bien eso no lo niego, a lo que me refiero es que aun cuando lo ponia con el famosito cross que trae es algo dificil de ecualizar, como dige esto es experiencia personal algo que en mi sistema sucedio y no me gusto por tener que estar calibrando el ecualizador a cada momento


 
Así es compañero, pero de algo siempre he dicho que cuando un tecnico compra maquinas originales es porque como tecnico......... no ha tenido suerte con los amplificadores por decirlo de una manera decente jejeje.


----------



## Edu-D

palomo dijo:


> De hecho si leiste José tuve uno original y en verdad suena bien eso no lo niego, a lo que me refiero es que aun cuando lo ponia con el famosito cross que trae es algo dificil de ecualizar, como dige esto es experiencia personal algo que en mi sistema sucedio y no me gusto por tener que estar calibrando el ecualizador a cada momento


 
En mi caso despues de la QSC la mejor seria la Crown pero son mucho mas cara aca aunque la crown la he escuchado y tiene muy buena calidad


----------



## palomo

¿Alguien del foro que haya probado o tenga algun amplificadores cervin-vega en especial el modelo cv-2800 y que nos pueda dar su opinion de esto? 

Cosa curiosa pasa en mi estado, muchos sonideros que tocan al aire libre no les gusta crown prefieren crest-audio, la preferencia por QSC cayo mucho al grado que muchos andan vendiendo sus maquinas aunque estas siguen siendo preferidas por los grupos musicales, crows sigue siendo preferidos para lugares de sano esparcimiento .

Me gustaria saber si alguien del foro tubo alguna experiencia similar como la mia con los amplificadores QSC, o soy el unico loco con mala suerte.


----------



## crazysound

Hola Palomo, lo que te puedo decir es que en la empresa donde trabajo hemos probado todas las marcas: CROWN, JBL, QSC, RAM, POWERSOFT; y CROWN le saca varias cabezas a todas las demás.....!!!! Tuvimos de la línea macrotech.

Pero nunca hemos renegado con ecualización ni calentamiento con ninguna marca.

Saludos..


----------



## Tacatomon

palomo dijo:


> ¿Alguien del foro que aya probado o tenga algun amplificadores cervin-vega en especial el modelo cv-2800 que nos pueda dar su opinion de esto?
> 
> Cosa curiosa pasa en mi estado, muchos sonideros que tocan al aire libre no les gusta crown prefieren crest-audio, la preferencia por QSC cayo mucho al grado que muchos andan vendiendo sus maquinas aunque estas siguen siendo preferidas por los grupos musicales, crows sigue siendo preferidos para lugares de sano esparcimiento .
> 
> Me gustaria saber si alguien del foro tubo alguna experiencia similar como la mia con los amplificadores QSC, o soy el unico loco con mala suerte.



Sabes por que ya no quieren QSC?

Ahora, casi todas las potencias las están haciendo digitales, por la misma razón, casi nadie las repara, y por la misma razón, los técnicos Ya NO las recomiendas. Son más buscandos los "Burros" Fierros y demás sinónimos para los amplificadores Clase-H o Clase AB.

Así es el panorama en mi región.

Saludos!


----------



## juan84guille

Bueno les boy a dar un ejemplo de amplificadores de muy buen sonido y potente DCA 3422 es QSC y te aseguro que ninguna crest se le puede comparar ni en sonido ni en rendimiento 1700 W en modo a 2Ω a 8 Ω 800 W pesa unos 9,2 Kilogramos tiene fuente conmutada y en modo mono puenteado 3400W y si tu medices en sonido prefiero QSC o Yorkville un sonido muy claro.
claro que hay crest muho mas potente pero ami me gusta tener varios amplificadores de excelente sonido y no uno que parecera una estufa no se si alguien estara conmigo.

A mi en lo personal me encanta mis amplificadores no tienen nada que envidiarle a uno de fabrica, respecto a que no te han funcionado los amplificadores QSC bueno tendriamos que ver muchas cosas que tipo de parlante usa, que tipo de cabinas,consola, equalizador, compresor, ect.

Y lamento decirte que si no puedes cuadrar una simple QSC no te imagino con 16 o 8, bueno pero cada quien tiene sus gusto, y recuerde los conmetadores de los amplificadores no significa que el amplifidor sera mas potente que otro del mismo W si no el estado de alta y baja dan mas confiabilidad y menos recalentamiento.

Respecto a los Cervin Vega suenan bien pero no son la locura,

Disculpen, cerwin vega suenan bien pero no son una locura, prefiero el crest .

Bueno compañero no se si estan conmigo pero definivamente no hay nada como lo hecho en casa y si es por uno mejor.


----------



## YIROSHI

Compañero juan84guille, estoy deacuerdo contigo no hay nada mejor que lo hecho en casa, y si el mejor Amplificador que uno puede tener en sus manos es el que uno mismo lo ha diseñado y fabricado, a mi me gusta la RAM BUX 5.0 en este diagrama esta un poco mas completa.

Saludos.


----------



## moonwalker

Hola, con respecto a la ram de la serie ma, tenía una duda muy extensa , el esquema de éste amplificador no lleva tap central en su transformador principal ? Revisen la segunda pagina del pdf , pienso hacer éste amplificador y compartirlos con ustedes pero tengo mucha duda en el transformador.

Hermano, ese diagrama de bux5.0 no es tipo Sziklai en los transistores de salida sino una conexión convencional , yo digo es en el plano que posteé de la ram serie ma  que le falta el devanado central o tap central del transformador principal o es que éste amplificador no lo lleva ?


----------



## andrew01

¡Hola
        gracias saludos BUX5.0 unidad de trabajo de sonido Super Bass claro y duro ahora me redisgn PCB con optoacopladores VI limitantes y optoacopladores de entrada con una protección total y el nuevo compacto de PCB
Saludos cordiales
andrew01


----------



## moonwalker

hola, con respecto a la ram ma800, el transformador principal lleva tap central??? porque en la pagina dos del pdf del esquematico de esa serie MA en la segunda pagina, la bobina secundaria del transformador no posee tap central... me gustaria que me ayuran a despejar esat duda porque ya pronto voy a montar esta potencia y compartirla con ustedes..gracias..


----------



## juan84guille

puedes utilizar con tap o sin tap si tienes tap lo tiras al centro de los filtros y sera el positivo del speakers y si no simplemente no lo conesta y el centro de los filtros sigue siendo la salida recuerda los colectores de los transistores son la tierra y los emisores donde vas a conestar el +V y el  -V espero que te ayude esta explicacion.



ojo recuerda siempre tenerlo en serie para ser pruebas y recuerda el transistor positivo lleva el -V en el emisor y el negativo el positivo en el emisor ojoooooooooooo.



ojo prueba todo en serie y recuerda que el emisor del positivo es donde vas a conestar el -V y el emisor del negativo el + V, ojoooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## moonwalker

Si claro esta conexion de transistores en estos tipos de amplificadores es diferentes a los convencionales ya que estos estan en configuración sziclai, la unica duda juan84 guille era el tap central de este amplificador, mmm entonces si no tengo el tap central no lo conecto y listo pero de todas maneras juan construire el transfo con tap central, y usare transistores 1943/5200, los expuesto en ese esquema son full caro, cada uno esta costandom 13.000 pesos... 

Los 1943 y complemento son baratos, pero los mjl21119 son full caros. en esta semana comprare los matriales para realizar RAM ma800 la cual esta en +/- 75 voltios...

Saludos


----------



## DRIVERSOUND

aldemarar dijo:
			
		

> el pcb anterior donde esta el montaje con fondo azul ese es el bux5.0 ojo que hay un pequeño error en el pcb


 
aldemarar cual montaje es el que esta malse refiere a este? https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-ram-audio-55135/#post620370


----------



## aldemarar

DRIVERSOUND dijo:


> aldemarar cual montaje es el que esta malse refiere a este? https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-ram-audio-55135/#post620370



si en ese pcb hay un error ya que los diodos de vias estan conectados ala salida revisa y veras


----------



## ing carlos lopez

jose savedra dijo:


> Palomo. aca en mi pais colombia yo personalmente utilizo la QSC 1310 la cual yo fabrico por que soy diseñador de circuitos impresos claro esta que la utilizo con el filtro cut que trae ella originalmente asi que de pronto tu no la utilizas con todos sus juguetes por eso digo que QSC es QSC.
> 
> Prueba con el filtro cut y el limitador y me contaras después.



compadre puede explicarme un poco acerca del filtro cut y el limitador tengo una qsc y me gustaria saber para ver si la mejoro con lo que usted dice gracias


----------



## jose savedra

ing carlos lopez dijo:


> compadre puede explicarme un poco acerca del filtro cut y el limitador tengo una qsc y me gustaria saber para ver si la mejoro con lo que usted dice gracias



Compadre el filtro cut es una tarjeta que trae todo amplificador de alta gama para cortar frecuencias no deseadas, de mi parte yo utilizo el filtro de la yorkville 6040 y me ha resultado de mucha ayuda para mejorar el sonido.


----------



## jose31

hola compañeros ,quisiera saber si esta ram esta funcionando, o alguien la probado...........alguien lo a probado


----------



## SERGIOD

andrew01 dijo:


> ¡Hola
> gracias saludos BUX5.0 unidad de trabajo de sonido Super Bass claro y duro ahora me redisgn PCB con optoacopladores VI limitantes y optoacopladores de entrada con una protección total y el nuevo compacto de PCB
> Saludos cordiales
> andrew01



Tienes el pcb

Encontre estos diagramas en una web site
1.-RAM BUX 2.8
2.-RAM BUX 5.0
3.-RAM BUX SERIES

​


----------



## jgsonido

buenas,

estoy tratando de diseñar la simulación de la ram bux 5.0 pero con sistema de inyección de la qsc, no funciona, alguien lo ha hecho funcionar?
gracias.

subo el esquema en proteus para los que sepan me ayuden a simularlo.


----------



## vancho1203

Cordial saludo

Compañeros tengo el gusto de compartir con ustedes el pcb que acabo de diseñar de este ampli... no lo he probado, pero los comentarios sobre su funcionamiento aca en el foro son buenos... adjunto subo archivos .pdf con esquemático, guía de montaje y board... espero sea de su agrado...

cordialmente


----------



## mrmay

hola se ve muy bien esas pcb 

te pregunto algo ya las probaste, que tal suena, sale ala primera después de cuadrarle el bias o alguna cocita extra que tengamos que tener en cuenta

gracias por tu aporte


----------



## vancho1203

mrmay dijo:


> hola se ve muy bien esas pcb
> te pregunto algo ya las probaste, que tal suena, sale ala primera después de cuadrarle el bias o alguna cocita extra que tengamos que tener en cuenta
> gracias por tu aporte



Estimados compañeros, como referí en el post de la ram bux 5.0 *aclaro que no lo he probado*, aca en mi ciudad (Valledupar) hacen una variante (que modificaron en barranquilla, hablo de Colombia por supuesto), al cual le modifican el multiplicador de bias por un par de diodos "general purpose" (lo cual no me gusta), pero lo deje como viene el original con su transistor, recomendablemente llevarlo al disipador junto a los driver, y para mas guía subo el diagrama esquemático, cabe notar que en éste foro le dan muy buena fama a esa marca lo que me llevo a crear el esta pcb un poco organizada y debidamente demarcada... espero la monten ensayen y compartan los resultados...

PD: derechos resrvados de autor (espero sepan lo que significa no..."jejejeje":aprobacion  Acá para compartir con ustedes éste sencillo pero efectivo sistema de protección contra DC y soft start

Cordial saludo


----------



## andrew01

Hola Vancho
                       saludos a prueba su esquema pcb no coincide con PCB es esquemática MJE correcta 340 350 con 15 voltios zeners MJE emisor va al colector, sino en pcb itis conectado al emisor comprobar pcb favor
un cordial saludo
andrew01


----------



## vancho1203

andrew01 dijo:


> Hola Vancho
> saludos a prueba su esquema pcb no coincide con PCB es esquemática MJE correcta 340 350 con 15 voltios zeners MJE emisor va al colector, sino en pcb itis conectado al emisor comprobar pcb favor
> un cordial saludo
> andrew01



Cordial saludo

Amigo Andrew te subo el esquema original de la bux 5.0 para que compares con el esquema que yo subo, felicitaciones que bn montaje

Cordiamente


----------



## andrew01

Hola Vancho
         saludos, gracias por su amable respuesta y BUX esquemática orignal bux esquema de la base de MGE 340 A MJE 350 en 15 voltios Zener es orignal esquemática muestra 68K 68k pero en su esquema sólo 1K 1K por favor aclarar
un cordial saludo
andrew01


----------



## vancho1203

andrew01 dijo:


> Hola Vancho
> saludos, gracias por su amable respuesta y BUX esquemática orignal bux esquema de la base de MGE 340 A MJE 350 en 15 voltios Zener es orignal esquemática muestra 68K 68k pero en su esquema sólo 1K 1K por favor aclarar
> un cordial saludo
> andrew01



Cordial saludo

Es cierto amigo Andrew, esa R es de 68k, tienes la razón fue un error en la colocación de los valores de mi esquema, tal vez por que fue terminado a altas horas de la madrugada y con ganas de dormir intensas jejejeje...

buen analizis amigo, gracias.

Cordialmente


----------



## andrew01

Hola Vancho, saludos, gracias por su cooperación buena y tratarán etapa excitadora , hoy cuando puse ic TLO84 en el suministro de 15 voltios base + - se derrumba a 2,2 Voltios, extraño problema que mantendré informados del progreso

Los transistores 2N5401 2N551 colector y el emisor deben ser intercambiados, ic TLO84 tensiones de alimentación se sigue colapsando a 2,6 voltios cuando ic se saca la oferta es de 15 voltios de corriente continua / - RAM AUDIO utiliza reguladores de voltaje ic LM7815 LM7915
La alimentación de 15 voltios de corriente continua al pin 4 15V da 11-15V así que voy a probar esto también, y he hecho controlador
PCB con IC NE5532 con los mismos componentes RAM usos AUDIO espero que funcione, un cordial saludo
Andrew01

Pines de conexión 
 Trabajando en eso.


----------



## alex2000

hola saludos tengo una duda con respecto a la tarjeta ram bux 5.0 la arme tal cual como el diagrama subido aqui en este foro, la que tiene dos integrado ne5534 y tl 072 la duda es al conectarla a la serie se enciende la lampara pero al quitar los parlante se le quita el consumo luego conecto nuevamente los parlante y todo funciona normal, es problema de la tarjeta o nesecita un relay a la salida de los parlantes? muchas gracias



ha no me he atrevido a conectarla en corriente directa por esta razon, la calidad de sonido de esta tarjeta es exelente y tiene buena ganancia buen brillo y un buen bajo.


----------



## andrew01

Hola Alex
*************** saludos que pcb es correcta ya que no podía hacer el amplificador
un cordial saludo
andrew01


----------



## alex2000

la ram serie bux 5.1


----------



## SERGIOD

SERGIOD dijo:


> Tienes el pcb
> 
> Encontre estos diagramas en una web site
> 1.-RAM BUX 2.8
> 2.-RAM BUX 5.0
> 3.-RAM BUX SERIES
> 
> ​Ver el archivo adjunto 96626



Solo para matar el tiempo


----------



## dexterqsc

Compañero Sergiod buen dia disculpe mi pregunta es ¿que significa +HV Y -HV? estoy un poquito enredado con eso. Se le agradecería su gran ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo

dexterqsc dijo:


> Compañero Sergiod buen dia disculpe mi pregunta es ¿que significa +HV Y -HV? estoy un poquito enredado con eso. Se le agradecería su gran ayuda



Estos esquemas, clase *"H"* trabajan con 2 rails de alimentación positivas (*+HV* y *+V*) y 2 rails negativos (*-HV* y *-V*)

*HV* (*H*igh *V*oltage)


----------



## SERGIOD

SERGIOD dijo:


> Solo para matar el tiempo



Tube que formatear mi PC por eso no pude subir la información completa notaran que es un poco diferente por lo que realice de nuevo el pcb


----------



## jose31

SERGIOD dijo:


> Tube que formatear mi PC por eso no pude subir la información completa notaran que es un poco diferente por lo que realice de nuevo el pcb



hola como estas ,te falta ponerle señalizacion de entrada de voltaje ,bases,es poco visible los componentes, pero se ve bien,puedes dar información de este driver de audio ,con cuanto voltaje trabaja ,a cuantos ohmios


----------



## SERGIOD

jose31 dijo:


> hola como estas ,te falta ponerle señalizacion de entrada de voltaje ,bases,es poco visible los componentes, pero se ve bien,puedes dar información de este driver de audio ,con cuanto voltaje trabaja ,a cuantos ohmios



*Es el mismo que esta en el post número 13*


----------



## jose31

JSBSARABIA1 dijo:


> Aqui tienen el pcb del mismo lo estoy trabajando para medio y la calidad es sorprendente



hola compadre,me di cuenta que tiene para voltaje alto y bajo,se puede poner un jumper o necsita de los dos voltajes para que trabaje o de los inyectores,esa es mi duda


----------



## Fogonazo

jose31 dijo:


> hola compadre,me di cuenta que tiene para voltaje alto y bajo,se puede poner un jumper o necsita de los dos voltajes para que trabaje o de los inyectores,esa es mi duda



¿ Y para que hacer un amplificador Clase "H" si lo vas a trabajar como un AB simple ?


----------



## guillermo escorcia

Éste amplificador ram lo realicé tal como está aquí en el foro pero hay algo que no me gustó, se calientan los mje.340 y 350, tiene un buen sonido pero hay que corregir ese detalle.


----------



## jose savedra

Compadre coloquele disipadores que eso es normal verifica las vias que esten en 0.6 voltios y listo, se le puede colocar 90+- en voltaje trabaja de maravilla


----------



## ivan junior

que mas amigos del foro... bueno respecto a este amplificador Ram donde hay dos voltajes uno bajo otro alto respondiendo a mi duda serian dos tranformadores?? y que voltajes son  HV Y V ? gracias


----------



## crimson

Fijate por aquí, en el .pdf

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-clase-h-83228/#post738529

Saludos C


----------



## silfredo jimenez

Saludos a Todos los del foro
Adjunto la Ram Audio. la Acomodé a mis Gustos, le coloque el Bass Extension que publico el compañero juanma: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/bass-extension-elektor-15135/
ya la probe y suena Muy bien no tube ningun Inconveniente me salio de una.

La tengo Trabajando con 85 Voltios los puntos que de conexion de HV y V los tengo puentiados

Inicialmente la probe con los Inyectores que publico el compañero Jhon Mulato
la tenia trabajando con +140 +85 0 -85 -140. pero los transistores de potencia de la salida se calentaban demasiado luego de 2 horas de prueba, asi que decidí dejar el ampli con solo los 85 voltios.

Los transistores que use fueron los 2SC3858 y 2SA1494, en total 16 Transistores, 8 y 8 respectivamente.


----------



## jose31

silfredo jimenez dijo:
			
		

> que mas jose 31. los transistores que use fueron los 2SC3858 y 2SA1494
> en total 16 Transistores, 8 y 8 respectivamente.



se te calentaron por que le metiste 280 voltios y los 3858 aguantan 200 voltios,por mas que disipen calor los 3858 se te van a calentar mucho y a esa tensión mas todavía
,de vaina no se te quemaron,debes usar tr que aguanten mas corriente y voltaje


----------



## silfredo jimenez

saludos jose31, me podrias recomendar un transistro que pueda Usar con los 280 voltios que tengo en la fuente, por que el c5200 tampoco serviria ya que este solo soporta 250 voltios.



Jose31 fijate la QSC RMX5050 trabaja con 165 osea 330V y los transistores que usa son los 2sa1987 y 2cs5359 que solo soportan 230 voltios

por alli vi en el foro un circuito que publico un compañero con un AMP OP ( este IC trabaja con +18 y -18) que trabaja con +30 y -30. los estuve buscando por todos lado pero no recuerdo el nombre....

creo que es el principio del funcionamiento de los amplificadores clase H.
disculpen que esta informacion no sea muy clara, si alguien tiene el circuito del amp op con los 60 v partidos me puede hacer el favor de publicarlo


----------



## jose31

silfredo jimenez dijo:


> saludos jose31, me podrias recomendar un transistro que pueda Usar con los 280 voltios que tengo en la fuente, por que el c5200 tampoco serviria ya que este solo soporta 250 voltios.
> 
> 
> 
> Jose31 fijate la QSC RMX5050 trabaja con 165 osea 330V y los transistores que usa son los 2sa1987 y 2cs5359 que solo soportan 230 voltios
> 
> por alli vi en el foro un circuito que publico un compañero con un AMP OP ( este IC trabaja con +18 y -18) que trabaja con +30 y -30. los estuve buscando por todos lado pero no recuerdo el nombre....
> 
> creo que es el principio del funcionamiento de los amplificadores clase H.
> disculpen que esta informacion no sea muy clara, si alguien tiene el circuito del amp op con los 60 v partidos me puede hacer el favor de publicarlo



trabaja con los 2sc5200 y su complemento


----------



## ivan junior

Buenas disculpen cual es el pcb que habla el señor silfredo y que tipo de conexion es  AB H ? gracias


----------



## silfredo jimenez

Saludos Ivan Junior
Aqui te Adjunto el circuito de la Ram Con los Puntos ya Puentiados, de esta Forma la Ram seria Clase AB no Clase H.. pero Aun Asi suena Muy bien....


----------



## ivan junior

Gracias señor silfredo, se puede trabajar estéreo con una sola fuente? Y su conexión es como una zenner en la etapa de transistores de salida? Gracias


----------



## silfredo jimenez

Hola Ivan Junior

Al amplificador si le puedes colocar dos tarjetas teniendo una sola fuente, y si las conexiones de los Transistores de potencia son como las de la Zener y como los de la pioneer.

El amplificador lo tengo trabajando con +85 0 -85. y en cuanto al amperaje, el transformador lo embobine con alambre # 11 tanto en primario como el secundario

110VAC en el Primario alambre calibre  # 11 
60VAC-0-60VAC en el secundario Alambre calibre # 11


----------



## dexterqsc

compañeros cordial saludos, tengo un inconveniente con la ram, sucede y acontece que le doy señal por la entrada positiva y la pruebo con la serie y hasta hay todo bien pero luego de apagarla y al conectarla despues de un rato pareciera como si estuviera en corto y no me amplifica nada pero luego la apago y la enciendo de nuevo y pareciera que todo estuviera bien, mido corriente de reposo y esta bien la tension de alimentacion esta normal. esto me sucede cuando conecto y desconecto el circuito.se les agradece la ayuda.


----------



## jeison hernandez

amigo intenta conectarla sin la carga de los parlantes.  si asi te funciona bien entonces ponla directa. bueno a mi me a pasado asi y al parecer es por el voltaje a causa de la serie


----------



## dexterqsc

compañero gracias por su colaboración, la probé sin la serie y hasta el momento todo bien excelente sonido, la apague y espere un rato y luego la encendí de nuevo y todo esta perfecto, gracias por su colaboración.¿porque suele suceder ese problema con la serie?


----------



## Alexander Castellanos

hola amigos alguien a construido este amplificador deje el link y imagenes ya que poseo un transformador que suministra +-90 y 15 amperes y quisiera hacerla para ganar un dinerito   http://ladelec.com/practicas/circui...lificador-de-2000-watt-con-entrada-balanceada


----------



## dexterqsc

Compañero, esa tarjeta la monté para un vecino hace mas de un mes y te cuento que retumba en bajos que da miedo, la puse a trabajar con 10 2sc3858  y 10 de su complemento pero me gusta su gran poder en bajos y a mi gusto retumba mejor que la qscy , le tienen 4 bajos cerwin vega con parlantes mte 2000w

Quiero compartir con todos ustedes el pcb de la ram 2.8, no me quedó muy bueno el pcb pero estoy haciendo todo lo posible para que quede de lo mejor ya que apenas me estoy familiarizando con estos programas, subo el pcb para imprimir, el montaje de cada componente y el circuito en livewire, este circuito es funcional, semanas atras se la monte a un vecino y hasta el momento no ha tenido ningun inconveniente, la tiene trabajando con 4 parlantes mte 2000w. La fuente con la que esta trabajando es de +-85 30A con 6 filtros de 15000µf/100v


----------



## moonwalker

hola chicos lo prometido es deuda y la paciencia una virtud teologal. Aquí les subo el diseño sencillo que hice para el amplificador RAM serie BUX. Sólo es la tarjeta driver, ya la había hecho hace algún tiempo atrás pero se las adjunto a ustedes para que le echen un vistazo. subo el diseño en PCB WIZARD y en formato de POWER POINT, en este último ya está a escala para ser impreso y ser pasado a la baquela de cobre. Hice así porque a muchos no les abre los documentos que yo dejo en WIZARD acá en el foro.  ¿Quién podría colaborarme con el plano original de este diseño? es para hacer un diseño más compacto aunque sé que es un amplificador con configuración de salida convencional. Bueno gracias por su atención.


----------



## tecbeml

moonwalker dijo:


> hola chicos lo prometido es deuda y la paciencia una virtud teologal. Aquí les subo el diseño sencillo que hice para el amplificador RAM serie BUX. Sólo es la tarjeta driver, ya la había hecho hace algún tiempo atrás pero se las adjunto a ustedes para que le echen un vistazo. subo el diseño en PCB WIZARD y en formato de POWER POINT, en este último ya está a escala para ser impreso y ser pasado a la baquela de cobre. Hice así porque a muchos no les abre los documentos que yo dejo en WIZARD acá en el foro.  ¿Quién podría colaborarme con el plano original de este diseño? es para hacer un diseño más compacto aunque sé que es un amplificador con configuración de salida convencional. Bueno gracias por su atención.



Este es el que tengo aver si te sirve


----------



## casuca22

hola tengo una duda con respecto a los HV, van conectados directamente a la fuente, o a la salida de la tarjeta de los inyectores, espero respuesta,,,
Gracias,,


----------



## Fogonazo

casuca22 dijo:


> hola tengo una duda con respecto a los HV, van conectados directamente a la fuente, o a la salida de la tarjeta de los inyectores, espero respuesta,,,
> Gracias,,



A ambos, la fuente provee + HV y - HV que se aplican a los "Inyectores"


----------



## llantero

Buenas para todos los compañeros foristas.  Ya puse en marcha la RAM 5.0
Excelente sonido pero no HE podido montar los inyectores agradezco su colaboracion para terminar el amplificador como un clase H
Acá anexo fotografías  de la tarjeta inyectora y la targeta driver
La targeta Drive la tengo trabajando con 92V Positivos y negativos



Otras fotos para la AYUDA que me pueda. Brindar



De antemano gracias que dios los bendiga y seguir trabajando para salir
Adelante con todos nuestros proyecto


----------



## Mat-Corr

silfredo jimenez dijo:


> Saludos a Todos los del foro
> Adjunto la Ram Audio. la Acomodé a mis Gustos, le coloque el Bass Extension que publico el compañero juanma: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/bass-extension-elektor-15135/
> ya la probe y suena Muy bien no tube ningun Inconveniente me salio de una.
> 
> La tengo Trabajando con 85 Voltios los puntos que de conexion de HV y V los tengo puentiados
> 
> Inicialmente la probe con los Inyectores que publico el compañero Jhon Mulato
> la tenia trabajando con +140 +85 0 -85 -140. pero los transistores de potencia de la salida se calentaban demasiado luego de 2 horas de prueba, asi que decidí dejar el ampli con solo los 85 voltios.
> 
> Los transistores que use fueron los 2SC3858 y 2SA1494, en total 16 Transistores, 8 y 8 respectivamente.




Hola a todos , por casualidad alguien tiene este pcb en tamaño real, ya que este no lo está.Estoy interesado en armar este proyecto, quedaré altamente agradecido.


----------



## essempro

disculpen la ignorancia, pero este tipo tarjetas driver trae ajustado el bias?, esque no le vi potenciometro de ajuste. disculpen si me equivoco soy nuevo en esto.


----------



## Fogonazo

essempro dijo:


> disculpen la ignorancia, pero este tipo tarjetas driver trae ajustado el bias?, esque no le vi potenciometro de ajuste. disculpen si me equivoco soy nuevo en esto.



¿ Cual en particular ?

Por ejemplo, esta posee ajuste


----------



## essempro

disculpe, que no diga especificamente, pero no se me permite adjuntar imagenes ni url.
 es el ram 2.8, lo publico el compañero alexander castellanos mas arriba. 
gracias por su respuesta.


----------



## Fogonazo

essempro dijo:


> disculpe, que no diga especificamente, pero no se me permite adjuntar imagenes ni url.
> es el ram 2.8, lo publico el compañero alexander castellanos mas arriba.
> gracias por su respuesta.



Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*

Si te refieres a este esquema:

Ver el archivo adjunto 115122​
No posee ajuste de biass, aunque se podría corregir eventualmente alterando el valor de R11 o agregando un diodo extra en la cadena donde se encuentra R11

Mira *este* tema como se controla/ajusta:


----------



## essempro

su ayuda me ha sido de utilidad, le agradezco.
otra pregunta que tengo es que si puedo dejarlo con entrada desbalanceada quitando el operacional de entrada IC1A?..
también aprovecho a decir si es posible convertirlo a cuasi complementario?, (tengo transistores npn disponibles.)

gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo

essempro dijo:


> su ayuda me ha sido de utilidad, le agradezco.
> otra pregunta que tengo es que si puedo dejarlo con entrada desbalanceada quitando el operacional de entrada IC1A?..


No hace falta quitar nada, solo debes levantar el puente *J2* y aplicar señal sobe la resistencia de 47KΩ


> también aprovecho a decir si es posible convertirlo a cuasi complementario?, (tengo transistores npn disponibles.)
> 
> gracias de antemano


Sip, sería posible pero hay que reformar varias cosas.


----------



## leojavier

hola amigo...no es el mismo...vos hiciste la serie BUX y yo me refiero a la serie MA el cual la topologia es diferente (colectores a masa). Publicaron un diagrama y se por experiencia propia que van de lujo porque tengo uno comercial averiado y quería fabricar algo similar y por lo que vi habian diseñado algo por aqui pero en papel y la pregunta es si habian hecho algun PCB funcional


----------



## moonwalker

No se Leo Javier a cual te refieras tu pero yo posteé un PCB para el amplificador RAM de la serie MA y no de la BUX al cual nunca he diseñado PCB , la serie MA es topologia de la QSC colectores de los transistores finales a masa y salida positiva para parlantes desde el punto medio de los condensadores gordos principales. Ahora que recuerdo no los posteé aquí sino en el tema diagrama amplificadores y está totalmente hecho lo mas prolijo posible y sin errores asi que ahora mas tarde me conectaré a la PC y te buscaré el archivo y te lo adjuntaré.

Tocayo Javier, el PCB para el amplificador RAM de la serie MA que hice hace algun tiempo atras se encuentra en El tema: diagrama amplificadores post #1532 y #1534; espero que lo realices y vayas posteando los avances aqui colega; Dios te bendiga


----------



## leojavier

Hola de nuevo tocayo...estuve trabajando con tu PCB y lo rediseñe en SprintLayout para adaptarlo a mis necesidades, en unos dias lo compartire..lo que quiero preguntarte es por que el circuito tiene dos masas separadas? una dice GND y la otra P.GND. un saludo


----------



## moonwalker

Estos amplificadores como muchos poseen separación de GND entre tierras de audio de otra preamplificación y tierras de amplificación pienso que se usa para conseguir una mayor inmunidad al ruido. De igual manera no es algo que sea relevante. Bueno esperamos el PCB y los avances del amplificador. Exitos con tu proyecto y recuerda que esperamos las fotitos jajaja.

Otra cosa Tocayo Javier, hay un error en el diagrama de RAM, el diodo zener regulador de los -15 voltios para el pin 4 del operacional esta mal polarizado junto con el condensador. Saludos


----------



## essempro

que tal buen día a todos me tope con un problema en la tarjeta ram 2.8 y es que los transistores c4382 y a1668 se recalientan demasiado tanto que parecen trabajar solos, como si no tuviese los transistores de potencia así que desidi remplazarlos por 2sc5200 y complementario pero aun así se calientan bastante.



> Ver el archivo adjunto 115122



la fuente con la que la tengo trabajando es de +- 40vdc

espero que alguien que la aya armado pudiese asesorarme. de antemano un saludo y gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## espectro24

essempro dijo:


> que tal buen día a todos me tope con un problema en la tarjeta ram 2.8 y es que los transistores c4382 y a1668 se recalientan demasiado tanto que parecen trabajar solos, como si no tuviese los transistores de potencia así que desidi remplazarlos por 2sc5200 y complementario pero aun así se calientan bastante.
> 
> 
> 
> la fuente con la que la tengo trabajando es de +- 40vdc
> 
> espero que alguien que la aya armado pudiese asesorarme. de antemano un saludo y gracias por sus respuestas.



Compañero tengo entendido que ese amplificador trabaja con una fuente minima de 80v +\-  y maximo 92+\-  ,yo creo que tu problema radica en que tu fuente es de muy poco voltage.
Saludos


----------



## essempro

> Compañero tengo entendido que ese amplificador trabaja con una fuente mínima de 80v +\- y máximo 92+\- ,yo creo que tu problema radica en que tu fuente es de muy poco voltaje.
> Saludos



gracias por comentar agradezco la opinión, pero quise probar con ese voltaje antes de ponerla a atrabajar con el trafo recomendado y hay que imaginar lo que sucedería si aumento el voltaje, ademas, el recalentamiento viene cuando subo el volumen y se encuentra conectado el parlante, lo que hace pensar que están trabajando excesivamente los transistores impulsores cuando ni siquiera el voltaje alto tiene y los transistores de salida ni siquiera tibian, pareciera que no los tuviera.

creo en comentarios anteriores también leí que a alguien mas decía tener este problema.

Limité también el bias y bajo un poco de temperatura pero aun así persiste el problema. 

de antemano gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## josco

en mi opinion, no creo que se calienten por la falta de voltaje. a veces para probar algunos amplificadores los pruebo con menor voltaje para ver que no haya algun problema. cuando estoy seguro de que funciona bien entonces ya aplico el voltaje que lleva originalmente. lo mas seguro es que tienes un problema antes de los drivers. revisa valores de resistencias haber si no hay alguno equivocado. que voltaje tienes en la base y en el emisor del driver?


----------



## espectro24

Yo he probado este amplificador y los unicos que se calienta son Q4 y Q3  en reposo  . y lo solucione colocando un pedasito de aluminio, pero los impulsadore no ,entivian un poquito cuando suena pero no demaciado .Y lo que tambien note es que cuando la fuente es muy pequeña en voltage ,entra en corto el amplificador .

Revisa los trasistores que estas usando puede ser que esten medio dañado .
El Bias tiene que estar en 0.6 mv.
Saludos


----------



## essempro

josco dijo:


> en mi opinion, no creo que se calienten por la falta de voltaje. a veces para probar algunos amplificadores los pruebo con menor voltaje para ver que no haya algun problema. cuando estoy seguro de que funciona bien entonces ya aplico el voltaje que lleva originalmente. lo mas seguro es que tienes un problema antes de los drivers. revisa valores de resistencias haber si no hay alguno equivocado. que voltaje tienes en la base y en el emisor del driver?


 
El voltaje en la base del driver es de 0.5V. a solo que baje esa tensión. 



espectro24 dijo:


> Yo he probado este amplificador y los unicos que se calienta son Q4 y Q3 en reposo . y lo solucione colocando un pedasito de aluminio, pero los impulsadore no ,entivian un poquito cuando suena pero no demaciado .Y lo que tambien note es que cuando la fuente es muy pequeña en voltage ,entra en corto el amplificador .
> 
> Revisa los trasistores que estas usando puede ser que esten medio dañado .
> El Bias tiene que estar en 0.6 mv.
> Saludos


 
Gracias por sus comentarios, si el bias lo tengo calibrado en 0.64 V simétricos, debo aclarar que la resistencia limitadora que utilize en los transistores de salida (2sc5200 y complementario), es de 2.2 Ohm en la base.

De antemano daré una revisada a todo para descartar problemas. Gracias por su ayuda. Saludos.


----------



## espectro24

Amigo tu amplificador  suena bien sin distorcion ??
lo estas probando con la lampara en serie ??
Saludos


----------



## essempro

Que tal buen día, gracias por responder.

Si de hecho suena estupendo la verdad muy buena tarjeta no tiene distorsión tampoco tiene  voltaje en la salidaesta muy ssimétrico  el bias  y si siempre pruevo los circuitos de este tipo con su bombillo serie. Volvía revisar todo y parece que no hay error en nningún componente pero persiste el problema. Gracias por su ayuda cualquier idea se las agradezco de antemano.
Saludos.


----------



## espectro24

Es raro lo que pasa  , usted comenta que los transistores calienta cuando suena cierto? ,si es asi  levanta un extremo el que da con la realimentacion  de R19 y R18 unelas entre si , sin  soldarlas a la realimentacion . y prueba haber si se calienta sonando.
Saludos


----------



## dexterqsc

compañeros cordial saludos a todos. compañeros sucede y acontece que me decidi simular la ram 2.8 pero al momento de darle play a la simulacion me muestra un mensaje de error, si alguno de ustedes nota el error serian tan amable de corregirme


----------



## Daniel Lopes

dexterqsc dijo:


> compañeros cordial saludos a todos. compañeros sucede y acontece que me decidi simular la ram 2.8 pero al momento de darle play a la simulacion me muestra un mensaje de error, si alguno de ustedes nota el error serian tan amable de corregirme


Las entradas del AmpOp "IC1B" estan canbiadas entre si (pines 5 y 6) 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## essempro

Un saludo antes que nada, les escribo para darles las gracias por sus respuestas anteriores sobre la tarjeta driver RAM 2.8. He concluido por fin con este circuito que la verdad suena espectacular. La verdad tuve que hacer algunos ajustes de bias y reemplazo de impulsores y el problema ha desaparecido, quedando estupendamente bien, no se calientan mas los impulsores ni algún otro componente, suena muy bien, gracias por todo y quedo a sus órdenes en lo que pueda ser de ayuda para futuras dudas. GRACIAS POR SU AYUDA!!

El ajuste de bias lo realicé a la resistencia  R11 que originalmente es de 470 Ohm, pero como estoy ocupando un voltaje bajo de 60 0 60 DC, éste estaba marcando 9mV simétricos, por lo que tuve que bajar esa resistencia a solo 33 Ohm, quedando la calibración en 0.64mV, ademas de cambiar los impulsores debido a una beta muy elevada y cambiar las resistencias de emisores de los mismos elevándola a 470 Ohm , en algunos casos cuando el voltaje es bajo o demasiado alto el bias tiende a incrementar o decrementar según el circuito. (me ha sucedido con algunos amplificadores).

Saludos.


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ

amigos  me dirijo a ustedes en general por que tengo un problema con la simulacion del amplificador ram lo simulo y no me aranca elabore la simulacion tal como algunos compañeros del foro la publican en las imagenes y en los archibos pdf y no me aranca la simulacion amigos porfabor el que pueda darme una mano le agradeceria


----------



## juanva

Buen día, cordial saludo, si me pueden hacer el favor si alguien tiene la pcb Audio Ram 2.8 por el lado de la pistas del amplificador  2000w gracias


----------



## helman

Buenos dias a todos  aqui esta el pcb


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ

buen amigo helman perdona la pregunta y a todos en el foro po solo preguntarle al señor helman cuantos pares selepueden colocar a tu ram


----------



## guarod

CARLOS HERNANDEZ dijo:


> buen amigo helman perdona la pregunta y a todos en el foro po solo preguntarle al señor helman cuantos pares selepueden colocar a tu ram



de 2 pares en adelante, dependiendo de tu fuente..


----------



## escamargoj

La fuente es la que te determina los pares, puesto que es ella la que entrega la cantidad de corriente para la cantidad de transistores.


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ

amigos yo tengo 2 trasformafores de 75+75 en alterna y es de 12AMP cuantos pares me aconcejan mis amigos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Vine siguiendo el tema 
He visto la RAM bux 2.8
Y se parece a la RAM bux 5.0

Solo que la RAM bux 5,0
Tiene inyectores y  doble operacional.
maneja 2 voltajes 
Uno en baja y otro en alta para los inyectores

Alguien tendrá el PCB del bux 5.0 funcionando 
O será que a la RAM 2.8 publicada aquí 
Se le puede poner el sistema de inyección del máster 3600?


----------



## Ricar2196

CARLOS HERNANDEZ dijo:


> amigos yo tengo 2 trasformafores de 75+75 en alterna y es de 12AMP cuantos pares me aconcejan mis amigos[/QUOT



Amigo es bastante sencillo, divide la potencia de un transistor el que vayas a utilizar entre los 75 Volts, el resultado es el amperaje que consume cada transistor, ahora divide los 12 Amperes entre el amperaje que obtuviste anteriormente que debe rondar los 1.5 amperios mas o menos y el resultado es la cantidad de transistores que puedes utilizar ejemplo :
Utilizado el 2sc5200 éste nos suministra un máximo de 100w
Entonces :100w÷75=1.3amperios 
Ahora 12 amperios entre 1.3 = 9.2 transistores recuerda debes dejar un margen de potencia para que no tengas complicaciones con tu transformador , te aconsejo usar 8 de éstos en vez 10 espero te sea útil y si alguien tiene el concepto mas claro adelante estaré pendiente, gracias amigos.


----------



## Megoz78

Hola saludos de colombia desde la Costa Atlántica. Armé la ram audio de 2 integrados y al momento de entenderla con el parlante se pone como  en corto claro que la conecte en serie. Y al desconectar el parlante y luego conectarlo se estabiliza y funciona de maravilla. Alguien me podría ayudar para quitarle ese detalle gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo

Megoz78 dijo:


> Hola saludos de colombia desde la Costa Atlántica. Armé la ram audio de 2 integrados y al momento de entenderla con el parlante se pone como  en corto claro que la conecte en serie. Y al desconectar el parlante y luego conectarlo se estabiliza y funciona de maravilla. Alguien me podría ayudar para quitarle ese detalle gracias de antemano


Agrega un protector-retardo de conexión de parlantes y prueba. En el Foro hay varios.


----------



## Marlondaniel

Disculpe amigo a que voltaje puede trabajar la tarjeta ram bux 2.8


----------



## Fogonazo

Marlondaniel dijo:


> Disculpe amigo a que voltaje puede trabajar la tarjeta ram bux 2.8


Diagramas amplificadores RAM AUDIO


----------



## helman

Hola econtre estos archivos espero que sean utiles


----------



## Yamith253

De momento me encuentro buscando algunos componentes que son un poco complicados de conseguir... en el esquema aparece el optoacoplador hcpl3120 pero conseguí el tlp250 que es similar pero no igual... haré una pruebas con ese a ver que resulta (indico es el optoacoplador en los steep driver)


----------



## Ratmayor

Yamith253 dijo:


> De momento me encuentro buscando algunos componentes que son un poco complicados de conseguir... en el esquema aparece el optoacoplador hcpl3120 pero conseguí el tlp250 que es similar pero no igual... haré una pruebas con ese a ver que resulta (indico es el optoacoplador en los steep driver)


Colaboré con el compañero lDIMEBAGl a restaurar una RAM 8.0 y le funcionó perfecto con los TLP250...


----------



## Yamith253

hola que tal colegas.... saqué un tiempo para diseñar el PCB de la RAMBUX 5.0... omití varias cosas que de momento no me interesa hacer.... comparto el PDF, si alguno lo analiza y ve algún error bienvenido sea el comentario...

los hice en dos partes.. señales clip, entrada balanceada y signal y la otra y tarjeta es la parte de potencia, el steep driver lo estoy ensayando en tarjetas perforadas porque estoy usando componentes diferentes a los que dice el esquema..
Gracias


----------



## Yamith253

Buen dia... ensayando el steep driver con el TPL250... Excelente resultado. De poquito armando la tarjeta de las señales de entrada y salida de los leds de clip y signal y etapa de potencia...


----------



## interhaz

Ricar2196 dijo:


> Amigo es bastante sencillo, divide la potencia de un transistor el que vayas a utilizar entre los 75 Volts, el resultado es el amperaje que consume cada transistor, ahora divide los 12 Amperes entre el amperaje que obtuviste anteriormente que debe rondar los 1.5 amperios mas o menos y el resultado es la cantidad de transistores que puedes utilizar ejemplo :
> Utilizado el 2sc5200 éste nos suministra un máximo de 100w
> Entonces :100w÷75=1.3amperios
> Ahora 12 amperios entre 1.3 = 9.2 transistores recuerda debes dejar un margen de potencia para que no tengas complicaciones con tu transformador , te aconsejo usar 8 de éstos en vez 10 espero te sea útil y si alguien tiene el concepto mas claro adelante estaré pendiente, gracias amigos.




Hola Ricar2196, esos ocho transistores es por rama? 
Estoy igual que el compañero de unos mensajes anteriores.


----------



## Ricar2196

interhaz dijo:


> Hola Ricar2196, esos ocho transistores es por rama?
> Estoy igual que el compañero de unos mensajes anteriores.


No  compañero es la cantidad total de transistores que puedes usar con dicho transformador es decir cuatro y cuatro


----------



## ivand

hola a todos, alguien ha hecho la tarjeta de audio  del  amp lab groupen fp 6400,estoy experimentando y les comento que suena muy bien y  solo con 93 y -93 fuente normal   y  con  8 transistores, el voltage de salida con 4 ohmios gira al rededor de 73 voltios,y les digo que suenaaa , eso si requiere de un poco mas de trabajo  pero los resultados valen la pena ,


----------



## ivand

buenas amigos les comento  que he contruido la ram 5.0  con  su etapa de inyección de voltage y les comento que mejora notoriamente, en las pruebas de esfuerzo  con voltage inicial  de  +/- VL 95 y voltage final +/- 192, de  es capaz de entregar en 2 ohms  6230 watt antes del clip, eso si que  se require un gran transformador  con 4 capacitores  de 22000 mf a 100v . aqui las fotos


----------



## Trance

Yamith253 dijo:


> hola que tal colegas.... saqué un tiempo para diseñar el PCB de la RAMBUX 5.0... omití varias cosas que de momento no me interesa hacer.... comparto el PDF, si alguno lo analiza y ve algún error bienvenido sea el comentario...
> 
> los hice en dos partes.. señales clip, entrada balanceada y signal y la otra y tarjeta es la parte de potencia, el steep driver lo estoy ensayando en tarjetas perforadas porque estoy usando componentes diferentes a los que dice el esquema..
> Gracias


Vi los PDF y se me hace difícil leer el serigrafiado siendo amarillo cuando se camufla con fondo blanco, y complica un poco cómo conectarlas...


----------



## felipe0105

ivand dijo:


> buenas amigos les comento  que he contruido la ram 5.0  con  su etapa de inyección de voltage y les comento que mejora notoriamente, en las pruebas de esfuerzo  con voltage inicial  de  +/- VL 95 y voltage final +/- 192, de  es capaz de entregar en 2 ohms  6230 watt antes del clip, eso si que  se require un gran transformador  con 4 capacitores  de 22000 mf a 100v . aqui las fotos


buenas tardes me podrias pasar el pdf por favor, vi uno pero esta en color amarillo y no se alcanza a distinguir bien. gracias


----------



## leonel90618

cu


ivand dijo:


> buenas amigos les comento  que he contruido la ram 5.0  con  su etapa de inyección de voltage y les comento que mejora notoriamente, en las pruebas de esfuerzo  con voltage inicial  de  +/- VL 95 y voltage final +/- 192, de  es capaz de entregar en 2 ohms  6230 watt antes del clip, eso si que  se require un gran transformador  con 4 capacitores  de 22000 mf a 100v . aqui las fotos



Cual pcb es ese?


----------



## royman93

llantero dijo:


> Buenas para todos los compañeros foristas.  Ya puse en marcha la RAM 5.0
> Excelente sonido pero no HE podido montar los inyectores agradezco su colaboracion para terminar el amplificador como un clase H
> Acá anexo fotografías  de la tarjeta inyectora y la targeta driver
> La targeta Drive la tengo trabajando con 92V Positivos y negativos
> 
> 
> 
> Otras fotos para la AYUDA que me pueda. Brindar
> 
> 
> 
> De antemano gracias que dios los bendiga y seguir trabajando para salir
> Adelante con todos nuestros proyecto


amigo me podrias pasar los planos de estas placa


----------



## eliasrebolledo

Hola amigos estoy armando un amplificador de doce transistores y el transformador es de 68 +-68 que targeta le puedo montar para bajos de 12*1500 gracias
Buenas alguien me puede pasar el el pcb de targeta audio ram para fuente de 68-+
68


----------



## Fogonazo

eliasrebolledo dijo:


> Hola amigos estoy armando un amplificador de doce transistores y el transformador es de 68 +-68 que targeta le puedo montar para bajos de 12*1500 gracias
> Buenas alguien me puede pasar el el pcb de targeta audio ram para fuente de 68-+
> 68


Si todavía no tienes definida la placa que piensas emplear, ¿ Como sabes que lleva *12 *transistores ? 
Y no 8, 10, 14, 24 o 240


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ya se la luna de miel que quiero , la iglesia , los votos , los invitados . . . ahora a buscar una esposa


----------



## eliasrebolledo

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si todavía no tienes definida la placa que piensas emplear, ¿ Como sabes que lleva *12 *transistores ?
> Y no 8, 10, 14, 24 o 240


Lo que pasa amigo es que esa maquina ya había estado armada , se le quemo la tarjeta  y yo la compré así y no se que tarjeta ponerle ahora.


----------



## Fogonazo

eliasrebolledo dijo:


> Lo que pasa amigo es que esa maquina ya había estado armada , se le quemo la tarjeta  y yo la compré así y no se que tarjeta ponerle ahora.



Si _"Eso"_ ya estuvo _"vivo"_en algún momento trata de identificar que cosa fue y arma una igual/similar/idéntica o repara esa misma.


----------



## eliasrebolledo

La tarjeta que tenia era la audio ram doble y siempre quemaba el c4793 y quisiera que si usted o alguien tiene alguna me la pase para hacerla yo mismo gracias



helman dijo:


> Buenos dias a todos  aqui esta el pcb


 Buenos dias amigo quiciera hacer esta targeta me puede decir con  que voltaje trabaja, tiene lista de componentes se lo agradesco


helman dijo:


> Buenos dias a todos  aqui esta el pcb


Regaleme la lista de componentes gracias


----------



## Bangario

JSBSARABIA1 dijo:


> Amigo no hagas esa coneccion de la ram, es diferente a la qsc el lunes te envio la forma correcta de hacerlo. Buena suerte


Amigo me podrías colaborar con la conexión de la Ram 5.0 que hiciste.


----------



## JSBSARABIA1

en el pdf esta las conexiones solo tienes que hacer un puente entre la corriente alta y baja ojo si lo vas a trabajar con una sola rama de voltaje


----------



## eliasrebolledo

hola saludos para todos se que se posteo esta targeta hace rato yo la arme y me da corto en la alimentacion del integrado si alguien me puede ayudar muchas gracias
es la audio ram de nuestro colega helman


----------



## Jexmer

Y que integrado estás utilizado
Y que integrado ic estás utilizando


----------



## eliasrebolledo

ami me paso lo mismo y tengo el integado en corto no lo he podido desifrar gracias
hola integrado tl 072


----------



## Jexmer

Es la 2.0 armastes esa ? Ami me sucedía un caso que cuando la prendía en serie con en bombillo presentaba un alto consumo y cuando quitaba el parlante se quitaba  el consumo y sonaba normal y modifique 4 resistencias y quedó bien . Ahora cuál armaste tu . La 2.0 o la 5.0
Que voltajes la estás alimentando ?


----------



## eliasrebolledo

la ram 
 2.8


----------



## Jexmer

Manda alguna foto . O quien la publicó acá reenvíame el link


----------



## eliasrebolledo

no se como, pero esta aca en el foro el señor helman ram audio 
asi aparese mas arriba en la pagina 5 mas o menos


----------



## Jexmer

Si todos tus componentes están correctamente puesto como. Van cambia la resistencia ha viendo todo esto y está correcto tu impreso y componente al lo siguiente cambia la resistencia que alimenta la corriente del ic tl 071 que va de 5k6 por 5 w por una de 3k3  las dos y  las dos de 8k2 por una de 3k3por 1/2 w  amie funcionó y la tengo trabajando con 70 + 70 - y tú daño perciste  tienes que mirar tu impreso y componentes muy detallamente
Prueba en serie tu amplificador con un bombillo  sin conectar el parlante y si no enciende el bombillo al este cambio de resistencias


----------



## Costabi

eliasrebolledo dijo:


> hola saludos para todos se que se posteo esta targeta hace rato yo la arme y me da corto en la alimentacion del integrado si alguien me puede ayudar muchas gracias
> es la audio ram de nuestro colega helman


Hola Elias como seguistes con la targeta si pudo solucionar algo


----------



## Daniel Torralbo

Hola , una pregunta , las resistencias de 470 Ohms son de un Watt o las tiene de medio , gracias.


----------



## Jexmer

Bueno si la pones de  1 watio se te calentará menos la resistencia.  si la estás trabajando con los 92 voltios DC pienso yo


----------



## eliasrebolledo

Hola amigos ya coloqué las resistencias  de 3300 y las de 5 vatios se recalienta, he pensado en ponerla de mas potencia y lo otro, ahora suena pero muy bajito y me da continuidad en la entrada del integrado entre vcc- y vcc+ ¿ como lo puedo solucionar? Gracias.


----------



## eliasrebolledo

Hola amigos como se conecta la ram audio si tiene entrada de audio + - y tierra pregunto uso una sola con gnd o las dos + y - y gnd  ?


----------



## Jexmer

bueno las de 5 w se calientan pero no demasiado . tienes que  tener en cuenta que la entrada de señal hay + - en cual estas metiendo señal


----------



## eliasrebolledo

hola amigo agradezco su aporte en mi caso ,en + y tierra


----------



## Jexmer

prueba con el menos y el GNG
si no estoy mal el pcb de helman esta invertido los signos de entrada de señal


----------



## Fogonazo

Jexmer dijo:


> bueno las de 5 w se calientan pero no demasiado . tienes que  tener en cuenta que la entrada de señal hay + - en cual estas metiendo señal


¿ De que esquema estás hablando ?


----------



## Jexmer

la audio ram 2.8 que diseño el amigo helman


----------



## eliasrebolledo

Ha ok entonces solo cojo señal de una sola probe con la negativa y suena bajito


----------



## Fogonazo

Jexmer dijo:


> la audio ram 2.8 que diseño el amigo helman


Cuando consulto es para que _*¡ Publiquen el esquema   ! *_
No sirve escribir cosas como:
_"Creo que lo vi en la página 123 de este tema"
"No recuerdo"
"Lo vi en la página del Ingeniero Marulo"_


----------



## Jexmer

eliasrebolledo dijo:


> Ha ok entonces solo cojo señal de una sola probe con la negativa y suena bajito


Coje la positiva y la negativa unela al gng y te quedan dos extremos


----------



## DOSMETROS

*A ver si nos entendemos , no es un curso de tejido , le das dos puntos para adelante y tres para atrás y luego una disminución !

Es un Foro de Electrónica , o hace y contestan los planteos sobre diagrama o todo a F29 !*


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A ver si nos entendemos , no es un curso de tejido , le das dos puntos para adelante y tres para atrás y luego una disminución !
> 
> Es un Foro de Electrónica , *o hace y contestan los planteos sobre diagrama o todo a F29 !*



*¡ Amen !*


----------



## eliasrebolledo

Ya esté instalada, suena bien, la conecté en positivo y tierra de entrada de audio, queda negativo sin conectar, si alguno del foro sabe si es de otra forma le agradezco la información, gracias

Este es el circuito del tema disculpen no haberlo publicado antes.


----------



## moonwalker

Hola Elías. te felicito por sacar al ruedo el circuito. El amplificador usa entrada balanceada puedes unir a GND la entrada negativa. Unos meses atrás realicé un PCB propio para este RAM 2.8 pero no he podido aún no he podido terminar el amplificador por la falta de tiempo. Por allí quedó el PCB dando vueltas pero me pondré en esa tarea de construirlo..


----------



## hugo ramos

jgsonido dijo:


> Anexo el serografico de la bux-5.0 sin injections.
> 
> revisenlo y me cuentan.
> 
> tambien anexo el esquematico con proteccion y sin ella.
> 
> saludes,
> 
> Jose Guerrero


yo la hhice y suena super sin distorcion y muy claro el sonido


----------



## helman

Buena tarde espero que estos archivos preste para las personas que gustan esperimentar


----------



## hugo ramos

helman dijo:


> Buena tarde espero que estos archivos preste para las personas que gustan esperimentar


yo hice ram bux 5.0 y si suena bien tiene unas fallas esa que posteastes que es la primera imagen de la ram 5.0 pero si se escucha muy biengracias por compartiry ña segunda imagen esta mas completa


----------



## Jexmer

Buen aporte Gelman están bien hecho me gustaría que publicarlas el PCB impreso de la segunda imagen la que tiene led indicador


----------



## moonwalker

El amplificador es funcional y para un sistema PA es excelente sin embargo veo que le reemplazan el circuito multiplicador Vbe por dos diodos en serie, y esto no me gusta ya qué no podemos ajustar la corriente de reposo a un valor adecuado y no hay un sensado a la temperatura de los transistores para mantener el Bias automáticamente monitoreado y ajustado. Sin embargo así funciona bien pero pienso que en clase B. Todavía no he dispuesto el tiempo y tampoco el dinero para terminarlo pero espero que sea pronto.


----------



## zamieli123

hola sarabia, como estas? una pregunta, la audio master 3600 donde conseguiste el diagrama? busco y me salen para autos jaja saludos muy buen trabajo


----------



## Melissa71

helman dijo:


> Buena tarde espero que estos archivos preste para las personas que gustan esperimentar


El primer pdf es el de la derecha de esta esta foto?


----------



## p@nd@tronick

zamieli123 dijo:


> hola sarabia, como estas? una pregunta, la audio master 3600 donde conseguiste el diagrama? busco y me salen para autos jaja saludos muy buen trabajo








						Audio de gran señal (crest audio)
					

Éste amplificador es para trabajo pesado, requiere entre 94 y 154 VDC positivos y negativos y señal balanceada de entrada de hasta 0.5 Vrms. Ésta potencia trabaja con inyectores entre 94+/- y 154+/-  , así como lo entrego está sin los inyectores para trabajar con 94 +/-  En las Crest Audio debe...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Melissa71

Ratmayor dijo:


> Colaboré con el compañero lDIMEBAGl a restaurar una RAM 8.0 y le funcionó perfecto con los TLP250...


Por casualidad el tlp350 sirve también?


----------



## Ratmayor

Melissa71 dijo:


> Por casualidad el tlp350 sirve también?


No debería dar problemas...


----------



## Melissa71

Ratmayor dijo:


> No debería dar problemas...


En estos momentos sólo tengo acceso a pocas piezas por la cuarentena. Debido a esto, para no tener que esperar porque esta situación se demora, necesitaría saber si el step driver de la ram bux 2.8 se puede hacer con las piezas que tengo actualmente. Hice la simulación en proteus pero me da error.
Gracias de antemano.
En los archivos adjuntos están los datasheets, el esquema y la simulación.


----------



## Daniel Torralbo

Melissa71 dijo:


> El primer pdf es el de la derecha de esta esta foto?Ver el archivo adjunto 188577


hola parcero que tal es ese sted driver o inyector en cuanto a potencia


----------



## Costabi

jgsonido dijo:


> buenas,
> 
> estoy tratando de diseñar la simulación de la ram bux 5.0 pero con sistema de inyección de la qsc, no funciona, alguien lo ha hecho funcionar?
> gracias.
> 
> subo el esquema en proteus para los que sepan me ayuden a simularlo.


Hola paisano si logro hacer funcionar la tarjeta Ram  con el inyector y qué tal es el sonido


----------



## DARIEL

Hola a todos ya tengo los planos pero no tengo como conseguir el bc238 aca en cuba no es fácil obtener las piezas, ¿ alguien lo a sustituido por otro , cual me serviría?


----------



## moonwalker

Hola Dariel. El 2N3904 podría servirte. Es más comercial.


----------



## hugo ramos

alex2000 dijo:


> hola saludos tengo una duda con respecto a la tarjeta ram bux 5.0 la arme tal cual como el diagrama subido aqui en este foro, la que tiene dos integrado ne5534 y tl 072 la duda es al conectarla a la serie se enciende la lampara pero al quitar los parlante se le quita el consumo luego conecto nuevamente los parlante y todo funciona normal, es problema de la tarjeta o nesecita un relay a la salida de los parlantes? muchas gracias
> 
> 
> 
> ha no me he atrevido a conectarla en corriente directa por esta razon, la calidad de sonido de esta tarjeta es exelente y tiene buena ganancia buen brillo y un buen bajo.


saludos foro alguien encontro solucion ha esto que cita el amigo alex2000 por que me pasa lo mismo de antemano gracias


----------



## DARIEL

Hola Hugo todos los amplificadores de gran potencia necesitan el circuito de relay en la salida, porque cuando lo enciendes llevan un tiempo estabilizar el voltaje en salida, si no lo pones puedes dañar la bocina y el equipo
¿Alguien a puesto 2 tarjetas ram a 1 bocina (puente mono), como puedo hacerlo? gracias.


----------



## Melissa71

DARIEL dijo:


> Hola Hugo todos los amplificadores de gran potencia necesitan el circuito de relay en la salida, porque cuando lo enciendes llevan un tiempo estabilizar el voltaje en salida, si no lo pones puedes dañar la bocina y el equipo
> ¿Alguien a puesto 2 tarjetas ram a 1 bocina (puente mono), como puedo hacerlo? gracias.








						Etapa de entrada Balanceada-Puente (Bridge)
					

Este esquema con entrada balanceada esta destinado a ser la etapa de entrada de un amplificador de 2 canales con la posibilidad de hacer que la salida sea en modo "Puente" (Bridge)        En el modo normal los potenciómetros ajustan el nivel de señal de cada canal.  En modo "Puente" el...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## juan_duque

Buenos días amigos, alguno de uds tiene el manual de servicio de algún amplificador RAM serie BUX ?
Gracias


----------



## frincho

Me gustaría el diagrama de este draiver la tan 2.8
Hola a todos. Me gustaría saber si alguno de ustedes tiene el diagrama de esta driver?Ram 2.8. La estoy  armado con con pero tengo dudas, será que es necesario ponerle inyectores?
Para el amigo llantero. Quisiera saber si usted tiene el diagrama del dreive podría  adjuntando Por favor?


----------



## hugo ramos

DARIEL dijo:


> Hola Hugo todos los amplificadores de gran potencia necesitan el circuito de relay en la salida, porque cuando lo enciendes llevan un tiempo estabilizar el voltaje en salida, si no lo pones puedes dañar la bocina y el equipo
> ¿Alguien a puesto 2 tarjetas ram a 1 bocina (puente mono), como puedo hacerlo? gracias.



Saludos y gracias por la respuesta, les comento que solucioné el problema que había que desconectar parlantes a salida para que se apagara el bombillo, el detalle está en que los operacionales son de mala calidad, tuve que comprar varios de varias marcas e ir probando hasta que la falla desapareció.


----------



## moonwalker

hugo ramos dijo:


> Saludos y gracias por la respuesta, les comento que solucioné el problema que había que desconectar parlantes a salida para que se apagara el bombillo, el detalle está en que los operacionales son de mala calidad, tuve que comprar varios de varias marcas e ir probando hasta que la falla desapareció.


Hola Hugo. ¿Qué opamps te salieron malos? Hoy en día no confío mucho en el 4558. He tenido problemas con ese chip.


----------



## hugo ramos

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola Hugo. ¿Qué opamps te salieron malos? Hoy en día no confío mucho en el 4558. He tenido problemas con ese chip.


saludos amigo. ese me salio bueno , pero el que trae la nomenclatura con serigrafia ,los otron no traen los numeros con tinta , no me funcionaron y utilize el tl081 en vez del 5534


----------



## moonwalker

Que bueno Hugo, hay que tomar en cuenta algunas cosas para estos opamps. Una vez coloqué un 4558 en un ecualizador que construí y podía notar una reducción del voltaje de +/-15V y además de una distorsión o saturación más bien en el sonido, todo se solucionó al reemplazarlo por otro.


----------



## hugo ramos

moonwalker dijo:


> Que bueno Hugo, hay que tomar en cuenta algunas cosas para estos opamps. Una vez coloqué un 4558 en un ecualizador que construí y podía notar una reducción del voltaje de +/-15V y además de una distorsión o saturación más bien en el sonido, todo se solucionó al reemplazarlo por otro.


exacto amigo moonwalker eso es lo que yo dije , es que hay muchos truchos por ahi .  yo compre como 5 y 5 de varias marcas, asta que encontre unos buenos o mejor dicho ,me funcionaron


----------



## Fabianch92

Hola*,* buenas*,* quisiera saber como se conecta*n* ésta*s* tar*j*eta*s* amplificadoras?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fabianch92 dijo:


> Hola*,* buenas*,* quisiera saber como se conecta*n* ésta*s* tar*j*eta*s* amplificadoras?




+V = tensión positiva
-V = tensión negativa
Gnd = masa , tierra
+B = positivo parlante
-B = negativo parlante
IN = entrada de señal

No logro leer que dice en las tres patas-conexiones de la izquierda , lo tapa un capacitor negro


----------



## Fabianch92

También Quiero saber que refiere cía, es ese sircuito?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Poné una foto dónde se lea claro lo que dice en esas tres patas de la izquierda !


----------



## Fogonazo

Si no me equivoco *+B *y *-B* alimentan las bases de los transistores de salida


----------



## DOSMETROS




----------



## mogolloelectro

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si no me equivoco *+B *y *-B* alimentan las bases de los transistores de salida


Pues yo creo ciegamente en lo que escribas pero también aporto para confirmar efectivamente habla de base positiva y negativa en los transistores de potencia ( +B -B )


----------



## interhaz

-V  -B qué pensarán de nosotros en Japón pon. Jajaja


----------



## edvanegas

Tengo una audio ram le aplicó un voltaje de +- 95 con serie. 
El detalle es que cuando la enciendo con la carga parlante se va directamente a corto


----------



## Fogonazo

edvanegas dijo:


> Tengo una audio ram le aplicó un voltaje de +- 95 con serie.
> El detalle es que cuando la enciendo con la carga parlante se va directamente a corto


Casi con seguridad tienes tensión de CC en la salida.
Revisa el estado, colocación y orientación de transistores


----------



## edvanegas

Fogonazo dijo:


> Casi con seguridad tienes tensión de CC en la salida.
> Revisa el estado, colocación y orientación de transistores


Reviso todo y esta totalmente b*IE*n.
*V*oltaje base +- salida en 0.
*E*s decir cuando la enciendo sin carga *Y *sin parlantes carga todo b*IE*n hasta le coloco carga y funciona.
*P*ero el problema está en que si se apaga y luego se enciende con la carga los parlantes se va a corto.


----------



## Fogonazo

edvanegas dijo:


> Reviso todo y esta totalmente b*IE*n.
> *V*oltaje base +- salida en 0.
> *E*s decir cuando la enciendo sin carga *Y *sin parlantes carga todo b*IE*n hasta le coloco carga y funciona.
> *P*ero el problema está en que si se apaga y luego se enciende con la carga los parlantes se va a corto.


Agrega un protector de parlante que nunca viene mal

¿ Como es la fuente que estás empleando ?


----------



## edvanegas

Fogonazo dijo:


> Casi con seguridad tienes tensión de CC en la salida.
> Revisa el estado, colocación y orientación de transistores


Reviso todo está totalmente b*IE*n.


Fogonazo dijo:


> Agrega un protector de parlante que nunca viene mal
> 
> ¿ Como es la fuente que estás empleando ?


+95 0 -95 ... Esta entregando sus voltajes Completamente b*IE*n.  A*-*sus cálculos


----------



## Fogonazo

Y pregunto nuevamente
-------------


Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Como es la fuente que estás empleando ?


Transformador ¿¿??
Rectificado ¿¿??
Filtrado ¿¿??


----------



## edvanegas

Fogonazo dijo:


> Casi con seguridad tienes tensión de CC en la salida.
> Revisa el estado, colocación y orientación de transistores


Reviso todo está totalmente bnn.


Fogonazo dijo:


> Y pregunto nuevamente
> -------------
> 
> Transformador ¿¿??
> Rectificado ¿¿??
> Filtrado ¿¿??


Reviso y todo está bien.
Transformador voltaje correcto.
Rectificador es de 50 amp.
Filtrado 8 de 10.000 a 100v


----------



## Megoz78

Hola buenas noches Compañeros*.
Y*o arme la *RAM*am 5.0.. y las bias no me cuadran*.
M*e quedan en  +9v y -2v y la hice tal cual como esta en el diagrama ori*GI*nal*, *es decir con los transistores pre driver ... transistores  driver ... y transistores de salida com*O* esta en el diagrama*.
¿ Q*uien me podria ayudar?
*G*racias de antemano*.
N*ota meses atr*á*s arme una *RAM *5.0... y esta solo la monté con los transistores impulsores y transistores de salida.  Y esta salió de una... y adicional está tarjeta tiene en las bias 2 diodos 1N 4007...


----------



## Fogonazo

Megoz78 dijo:


> Hola buenas noches Compañeros*.
> Y*o arme la *RAM*am 5.0.. y las bias no me cuadran*.
> M*e quedan en  +9v y -2v y la hice tal cual como esta en el diagrama ori*GI*nal*, *es decir con los transistores pre driver ... transistores  driver ... y transistores de salida com*O* esta en el diagrama*.
> ¿ Q*uien me podria ayudar?
> *G*racias de antemano*.
> N*ota meses atr*á*s arme una *RAM *5.0... y esta solo la monté con los transistores impulsores y transistores de salida.  Y esta salió de una... y adicional está tarjeta tiene en las bias 2 diodos 1N 4007...


Publica el circuito que armaste y donde estás midiendo


----------



## Megoz78




----------



## Fogonazo

Megoz78 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 275494


Estás publicando fotos de tu armado y yo lo pedí es el *circuito*


----------



## DJ T3

Fogonazo dijo:


> Estás publicando fotos de tu armado


Y lo peor que sin la parte del cobre...   

Cuando subas el circuito, marca dónde haces las mediciones y con respecto a qué...


----------



## Megoz78

Ise está tal cual como esta en el diagrama


----------



## Fogonazo

Megoz78 dijo:


> *Hice* está tal cual como esta en el diagrama


Ahora con circuito es *! Mejor ¡*
Pero falta que indiques: ¿ Donde mediste, entre que puntos ? y ¿ Que tensión mediste ?
En el circuito figuran dos optoaisladores ¿ Los colocaste ?


----------



## Megoz78

Ya pude corregir el error.
*E*ra el *BD*bd139... que estaba en fuga... y eso que era nuevo.. suele pasar 
Me quedaron las bias en +0.66 y -0.57*.
M*e podrían decir si así trabaja bien el amplificador *quedaro* o hay que dejarlas igualita?
*L*as bias las mido tierra y base del transistor impulsado... y he visto que las miden base/emisor de los transistores de salida.... y hay las medi y me dio 550 mv
Me quedaron las bias en +0.66 y -0.57*.
M*e podrían decir si así trabaja bien el amplificador *O* hay que dejarlas igualita?*.
L*as bias las mido de tierra a base del transistor impulsador*, 
H*e visto que las miden base/emisor de los transistores de salida.... y hay las medi y me dio 550 mv


----------



## Fogonazo

Megoz78 dijo:


> Ya pude corregir el error.
> *E*ra el *BD*bd139... que estaba en fuga... y eso que era nuevo.. suele pasar
> Me quedaron las bias en +0.66 y -0.57*.
> M*e podrían decir si así trabaja bien el amplificador *quedaron* o hay que dejarlas igualita?
> *L*_*as bias las mido tierra y base del transistor impulsado*_... y he visto que las miden base/emisor de los transistores de salida.... y hay las medi y me dio 550 mv
> Me quedaron las bias en +0.66 y -0.57*.
> M*e podrían decir si así trabaja bien el amplificador *O* hay que dejarlas igualita?*.
> L*as bias las mido de tierra a base del transistor impulsador*,
> H*e visto que las miden base/emisor de los transistores de salida.... y hay las medi y me dio 550 mv


Así *NO *se mide 

Mira en *este* tema como se mide


*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación *e interrogación,*, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. * No nos gusta la escritura "En Bloque"*


----------



## Megoz78

Buenas tardes gente del grupo*.
Y*a logré cuadrar el amplificador *R*am audio 5.0, me quedaron las bias en 530 mv.
*M*i pregunta es. *¿ *Cuál es la función del transistor que va en las bias *?* En este caso es el bd139
*Y*a qué noté *q*ue el amplificador cuando esta sonando y comienza a calentar. las bias tiende a bajar el voltaje y queda oscilando entre 518 y 526mv.
*¿ M*i dudas es, si las bias debería*N* mantener ese voltaje de 530mv? O es normal que baje el voltaje de las bias?
*T*ambién tome el voltaje en los impulsores (base/tierra) y estan en 0.89v simétricos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Megoz78 dijo:


> Buenas tardes gente del grupo*.
> Y*a logré cuadrar el amplificador *R*am audio 5.0, me quedaron las bias en 530 mv.
> *M*i pregunta es. *¿ *Cuál es la función del transistor que va en las bias *?* En este caso es el bd139
> *Y*a qué noté *q*ue el amplificador cuando esta sonando y comienza a calentar. las bias tiende a bajar el voltaje y queda oscilando entre 518 y 526mv.
> *¿ M*i dudas es, si las bias debería*N* mantener ese voltaje de 530mv? O es normal que baje el voltaje de las bias?
> *T*ambién tome el voltaje en los impulsores (base/tierra) y estan en 0.89v simétricos



Ya te han dicho que así no se mide, que esos valores no significan NADA, y además te indicaron un tema para leer. Mientras no lo leas y entiendas lo que dice, no vas a recibir respuestas.


----------



## Fogonazo

Megoz78 dijo:


> Buenas tardes gente del grupo*.
> Y*a logré cuadrar el amplificador *R*am audio 5.0, me quedaron las bias en 530 mv.
> *M*i pregunta es. *¿ *Cuál es la función del transistor que va en las bias *?* En este caso es el bd139
> *Y*a qué noté *q*ue el amplificador cuando esta sonando y comienza a calentar. las bias tiende a bajar el voltaje y queda oscilando entre 518 y 526mv.
> *¿ M*i dudas es, si las bias debería*N* mantener ese voltaje de 530mv? O es normal que baje el voltaje de las bias?
> *T*ambién tome el voltaje en los impulsores (base/tierra) y estan en 0.89v simétricos



*Ultimo aviso*

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación *e interrogación,*, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. * No nos gusta la escritura "En Bloque"*


----------



## Megoz78

Bueno esta es la medida que tome así está bien?


----------



## Fogonazo

Lo que estás midiendo, *"De la forma correcta"* da una corriente de bias de unos 8mA, muy bajo, pero *NO*, momentáneamente, demasiado grave

Ahora falta que midas la tensión de Offset sobre la salida a parlante y las tensiones sobre el par diferencial que te sugerí.


----------



## Megoz78

Amigo... Le subí el voltaje  y lo dejé en 7.5 pero cuando lo pasaba de serie a directo se me iva a corto volando el fusible pero no Asia daño en el amplificador. Luego lo dejé como estaba anteriormente  2.4 mv no pasaba nada y se da por colocarlo directamente a la corriente Y ese voltaje subo a poquito a poquito  quedando en 20.2 como lo muestra la imagen..


----------



## Valenzuela

Yo tengo esta tarjeta, la instalé tal cual como pide, pero el audio que me da es muy insignificante que casi no se escucha nada..


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y que finales le haz puesto ?


----------



## Valenzuela

Verifiqué componentes y todo está bien, al no ser que haya un error en su diagrama.
Este es el diagrama, alguien me pude hacer el favor y me dice si hay errores en ese diagrama? Poco conozco del tema, gracias.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y que finales le haz puesto ?


Transistores 2sc5200 y su compleneto


----------



## DOSMETROS

Foto del montaje real , disipador , fuente ?


----------



## DJ T3

Ojo que la entrada es balanceada.
Sube lo que pide 2ME


----------



## tacholin

*T*arjeta driver *R*am audio 2,8


----------



## DOSMETROS

Debes subir también el diagrama y comentar si está probado ! Gracias.


----------



## tacholin

*E*s ex*c*elente*,* yo la arm*é* en bridge tambi*én* para bajos*.*


----------



## DOSMETROS

No olvidarse de subir diagrama completo.


----------



## wiston7

*C*ordial saludo a todos*.
T*engo dos tarjetas monof*ó*nicas de amplificador clase ab*, y* quiero colocarlas en modo puente*. U*n colega me comentó que el toma de las dos tarjetas una la desfasa puent*e*ando la entrada de señal a tierra y coloca una resistencia de 33*KOhms* al punto donde va la resistencia de retroalimentación con la de ganancia hacia la otra tarjeta donde va la salida a parlante antes de la red de *Z*obel que está asu ves utiliza para controlar El volumen*.
¿ Q*uisiera saber si alguno ha realizado algo similar *?, *o *¿ S*i podría ser válido en cuanto a sumar la potencia y de rendimiento *?.
G*racias de ante mano*.*


----------



## Fogonazo

wiston7 dijo:


> *C*ordial saludo a todos*.
> T*engo dos tarjetas monof*ó*nicas de amplificador clase ab*, y* quiero colocarlas en modo puente*. U*n colega me comentó que el toma de las dos tarjetas una la desfasa puent*e*ando la entrada de señal a tierra y coloca una resistencia de 33*KOhms* al punto donde va la resistencia de retroalimentación con la de ganancia hacia la otra tarjeta donde va la salida a parlante antes de la red de *Z*obel que está asu ves utiliza para controlar El volumen*.
> ¿ Q*uisiera saber si alguno ha realizado algo similar *?, *o *¿ S*i podría ser válido en cuanto a sumar la potencia y de rendimiento *?.
> G*racias de ante mano*.*


*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación *e interrogación,*, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. * No nos gusta la escritura "En Bloque"*

En lugar de hacer ese "Engendro", por que mejor, no buscas en el foro una etapa inversora. Hay varias y muy bien documentadas


----------



## wiston7

Disculpas por la escritura ,
Se que en el foro hay etapas Inversoras .
Solo quería saber, si de esta forma era funcional?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si, es funcional pero mas riesgoso.


----------



## Fogonazo

wiston7 dijo:


> Disculpas por la escritura ,
> Se que en el foro hay etapas Inversoras .
> Solo quería saber, si de esta forma era funcional?


Si, es funcional, siempre que se arme correctamente.
Peroooooo analizaste que estás enviando señal de entrada a uno de los amplificadores tomando de la salida de parlante del otro donde aparece *NO *solo la señal de audio sino también la *distorsión *propia de ESA etapa.


----------



## DJ T3

Yo preferiría el circuito propuesto por Fogo en uno de su post, es ultra simple y fiable...


----------



## wiston7

Muchas Gracias,
Optaré por realizar una etapa inversora, para no correr el riesgo de quemar algo .
Pensaba es esta opción ,Ya que solo  utiliza una resistencia de 33 KOhms.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Aca ya tenes un circuito listo y probado:





						Selector BTL / Stereo + PCB
					

En esta oportunidad les alcanzo un circuito que desarrollé hace tiempo y que permite enviar a un amplificador ESTERO las dos señales de cada canal (modo estéreo) o enviar solo la del canal "izquierdo" en fase directa e invertida, de modo tal que el par de amplis estéreo se comporten como un...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## wiston7

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Aca ya tenes un circuito listo y probado:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selector BTL / Stereo + PCB
> 
> 
> En esta oportunidad les alcanzo un circuito que desarrollé hace tiempo y que permite enviar a un amplificador ESTERO las dos señales de cada canal (modo estéreo) o enviar solo la del canal "izquierdo" en fase directa e invertida, de modo tal que el par de amplis estéreo se comporten como un...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forosdeelectronica.com


Saludos Dr Zoidberg,
Este proyecto me parece interesante, inicialmente lo realizaré en una protoboard , el link  que lleva a la página de ESP proyectos no abre creería que  caducó.para ver el diagrama .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

wiston7 dijo:


> el link que lleva a la página de ESP proyectos no abre creería que caducó


Naaa...es que ESP ha cambiado un par de veces la URL de su sitio web.
Acá está ahora:





						Bridging Adapter For Power Amps
					

ESP Project Pages - Bridging Adapter For Power Amplifiers. Visit my other pages for even more!




					sound-au.com


----------



## wiston7

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Aca ya tenes un circuito listo y probado:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selector BTL / Stereo + PCB
> 
> 
> En esta oportunidad les alcanzo un circuito que desarrollé hace tiempo y que permite enviar a un amplificador ESTERO las dos señales de cada canal (modo estéreo) o enviar solo la del canal "izquierdo" en fase directa e invertida, de modo tal que el par de amplis estéreo se comporten como un...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forosdeelectronica.com


Saludos Dr. Zoidberg
Me parece interesante este proyecto, lo realizaré inicialmente en una protoboard .
Trataré de dibujar el diagrama basándome en los PCB , ya que no está el diagrama .


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Naaa...es que ESP ha cambiado un par de veces la URL de su sitio web.
> Acá está ahora:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bridging Adapter For Power Amps
> 
> 
> ESP Project Pages - Bridging Adapter For Power Amplifiers. Visit my other pages for even more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sound-au.com


Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Otra opción:






						Etapa de entrada Balanceada-Puente (Bridge)
					

Este esquema con entrada balanceada esta destinado a ser la etapa de entrada de un amplificador de 2 canales con la posibilidad de hacer que la salida sea en modo "Puente" (Bridge)        En el modo normal los potenciómetros ajustan el nivel de señal de cada canal.  En modo "Puente" el...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## DJ T3

Acá @tupolev dejó uno muy sencillo también; defasar señal de audio 180 grados para configuracion puente

Por cierto, la configuración en puente o bridge, hay que tener en cuenta que la corriente (consumo total) se cuadriplica...


----------



## wiston7

Tengo una duda , Si  al utilizar el modo puente se cuadruplica .
Ejemplo: un amplificador que manejé 600 Watts por canal , bajo una carga de 4 OHMS, Y el transformador estuviera calculado para esta potencia al colocarlo en modo puente, bajo la misma carga de 4 OHMS.¿Debería dimensionar las especificaciones del transformador (CORRIENTE) ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Poner amplificadores en puente (BTL) generalmente "solo" duplica la potencia de salida por que la fuente de alimentación y los transistores de salida no están previstos para las demandas de corriente y tensión del modo BTL. Por eso, aunque en teoría puede cuadruplicarse la potencia de salida, en la práctica los recursos disponibles solo alcanzan para duplicarla.


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Poner amplificadores en puente (BTL) generalmente "solo" duplica la potencia de salida por que la fuente de alimentación y los transistores de salida no están previstos para las demandas de corriente y tensión del modo BTL. Por eso, aunque en teoría puede cuadruplicarse la potencia de salida, en la práctica los recursos disponibles solo alcanzan para duplicarla.


La realidad es "Cruel"


----------



## DJ T3

Emmm.. lo que se cuadriplica NO es la potencia de salida, es el consumo total del puente.

La potencia de salida se duplica (no exactamente, pero en terminos generales....)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> lo que se cuadriplica NO es la potencia de salida, es el consumo total del puente.



Ps=(V^2)/R
En puente, si R es constante y la tensión se duplica entonces:
*Pb*=((2V)^2)/R=4[(V^2)/R]=*4Ps*


----------



## wiston7

De todo esto !,me ha surgido otra Duda ?
Entendí, que el principio del uso de modo puente ( BTL), cada amplificador debe manejar , la mitad de la Impedancia, para la carga final .debido a que el altavoz se activa positivamente y se activa negativamente por la misma cantidad.
 ¿si el amplificador , soporta  una carga nominal de 4 OHMS por canal ,Y quiero colocarlo en puente a 4 OHMS ,no se va a poder debido a que tendrá, que  soportar , 2 OHMS cada canal ?  
Me corrigen si estoy equivocado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

wiston7 dijo:


> no se va a poder debido a que tendrá, que soportar , 2 OHMS cada canal ?


Exactamente. En BTL la carga debe tener el doble de impedancia que la mínima admisible...


----------



## DJ T3

Fogonazo dijo:


> Recordar que la fuente para un amplificador puente NO duplica los requerimientos, los CUADRUPLICA


O sea que todo se cuadriplica, o estoy MUY equivocado...?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Se duplica la tensión , ergo se duplica el consumo de la corriente para la misma carga , con lo que la potencia se cuadruplicaría . . .  Amén !


----------



## Fogonazo

DJ T3 dijo:


> O sea que todo se cuadriplica, o estoy MUY equivocado...?


Teóricamente se cuadruplica la potencia entregada, pero la potencia *consumida *todavía será mayor a ese 400% debido al rendimiento de las etapas amplificadoras.

Como dijo Fogo, poco conocido filósofo contemporáneo, maestro de Confucio: *"La realidad es cruel"*


----------



## wiston7

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Exactamente. En BTL la carga debe tener el doble de impedancia que la mínima admisible...


Hay Si ,como dijo fogo ,"LA REALIDAD ES CRUEL "


----------

